# Sooner RC



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Word from the Open is it's a tough but doable triple Middle bird thrown first, long left second,(both retired) flier last on the right. Fairly open test with hen pheasants thrown in good cover. Producing lots of hunts. Six dogs out of first 16 have done it. Cool day which is great.


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Derby results:

1st - Annie - o/h David Culbertson
2nd - DJ - h/ Misty Melo (makes Derby List)
3rd - Boot - o/h Frank Price
4th - Hex - o/h Brian Rollings
RJ - Piper - o/ Art Rourke h/ Rob Earhardt 
Jams - 4, 6, 8, 12, 15


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

The Am will be moving locations from that announced. It will be at the headquarters large pond. It will start at eight thirty


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Heard the Open placed 3 dogs, unofficial: Skyy and Erdardt 1st, qualifies for the Nat'l Open, 2d Sweet with Ty Rorem, 3d Carson with Erhardt. Congrats to all in what must have been a very tough Open, 84 starters to 3 finishers.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Jean, I heard the same. Thanks for the congrats, and the same to Alice,Rob, and Ty.


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Qualifying results:

1st - Tex o/h Don Ritter
2nd - Edda o/h Ted Shih
3rd - Floyd o/h Mike Loggins
4th - Mya o/h Misty Melo
RJ - Doc o/h Roy Mackey
Jams - 5, 7, 20

Congrats to all that placed and finished!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

jgrammer said:


> Heard the Open placed 3 dogs, unofficial: Skyy and Erdardt 1st, qualifies for the Nat'l Open, 2d Sweet with Ty Rorem, 3d Carson with Erhardt. Congrats to all in what must have been a very tough Open, 84 starters to 3 finishers.


Judges left a half point that someone might have needed to qualify this close to a National. NOT cool.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Judges left a half point that someone might have needed to qualify this close to a National. NOT cool.


I don't know this as fact, but what would you propose the judges do if all but 3 dogs picked up in the 4th?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> I don't know this as fact, but what would you propose the judges do if all but 3 dogs picked up in the 4th?


Set up better tests. There were a lot of talented dogs in this field. No reason to finish just three of them.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

So you would have scrapped this 4th series even if the first 3 dogs had done the test? At what point, after the next 4 picked up?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> So you would have scrapped this 4th series even if the first 3 dogs had done the test? At what point, after the next 4 picked up?


I don't know the circumstances with what happened at this trial. I got into a situation this year where we had set up too tough a last series. Realistically, only three dogs deserved ribbons. My co-judge pointed out that we had set this up, it was up to us to judge it. We gave out ribbons to all dogs that got the birds.

It seems a shame that a possible qualifying half point was left on the table.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I spoke to Kenny Trott, who picked up two dogs, and Bart Peterson, who picked up one at the trial . 

Both thought the last series was tough - and fair. 

Stuff happens.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it the judges responsibility to know who needs a half point and who doesn't do they can set up a test accordingly? I don't remember seeing that in the rule book. Just because the dogs don't do the tests doesn't make it bad.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I would say then that there was some handler errors made in that they didn't see fit to handle to a bird in order for said dog to finish. I wouldn't point solely at the judges in this case.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Set up better tests. There were a lot of talented dogs in this field. No reason to finish just three of them.


were you even there????????


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

mjh345 said:


> were you even there????????


No I was not there. My point is that if judges set up tests that are tough, maybe too tough, then they have to be prepared to judge. Perhaps a handle to get to a bird deserves a ribbon that day.

And no, I don't think it is a judge's responsibility to know who needs a half point. Totally the opposite in fact, judges should be neutral and just score the dogs according to their work. I would not like to see placements awarded based on who needs the win, points, etc. 

My original post is that it is a shame that a half point which possibly could have qualified a dog, was left on the table. That's all.


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> No I was not there. My point is that if judges set up tests that are tough, maybe too tough, then they have to be prepared to judge. Perhaps a handle to get to a bird deserves a ribbon that day.
> 
> 
> 
> My original post is that it is a shame that a half point which possibly could have qualified a dog, was left on the table. That's all.



I would think it is a shame that the dogs did not do better to deserve the 4th place Dumbing down is not the answer.


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

I hate it when an apartment dweller makes rules for farmers!


----------



## Goose Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Did the AM results get posted or am I missing them?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Goose Man said:


> Did the AM results get posted or am I missing them?


2nd hand info so take it for what it's worth.

1st Be John Russell
2nd Marv Baumer (sorry don't know which dog)
3rd Tubb John Russell
4th Briley Sonya Bush

and some Jams


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

LabskeBill said:


> I would think it is a shame that the dogs did not do better to deserve the 4th place Dumbing down is not the answer.


I never said anything about dumbing down a test.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> No I was not there. My point is that if judges set up tests that are tough, maybe too tough, then they have to be prepared to judge. Perhaps a handle to get to a bird deserves a ribbon that day.
> 
> And no, I don't think it is a judge's responsibility to know who needs a half point. Totally the opposite in fact, judges should be neutral and just score the dogs according to their work. I would not like to see placements awarded based on who needs the win, points, etc.
> 
> My original post is that it is a shame that a half point which possibly could have qualified a dog, was left on the table. That's all.


I was not there but it is my understanding that all dogs other than the placing dogs picked up or switched in the last series.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> I don't know the circumstances with what happened at this trial. I got into a situation this year where we had set up too tough a last series. Realistically, only three dogs deserved ribbons. My co-judge pointed out that we had set this up, it was up to us to judge it. We gave out ribbons to all dogs that got the birds.
> 
> It seems a shame that a possible qualifying half point was left on the table.


Perhaps then you and your co-judge should have followed this advice: _"Set up better tests. There were a lot of talented dogs in this field. No reason to finish just three of them_."


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Perhaps then you and your co-judge should have followed this advice: _"Set up better tests. There were a lot of talented dogs in this field. No reason to finish just three of them_."


In our situation, the dogs were able to be handled to the birds. Not pretty, but they didn't have to pick up. 

This discussion is about the Sooner trial, not a previous judging assignment of mine.


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

DKR said:


> 2nd hand info so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> 1st Be John Russell
> 2nd Marv Baumer (sorry don't know which dog)
> ...



Congrats Sonya...........happy for you and Briley!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I was at the FT. I ran the first series, which I thought was very hard and very fair. I was told by three pros that ran the fourth series that:

1) It was a very good test;
2) The handlers - all good pros - attempted to handle their dogs, but could not
3) It was hard, but there was no reason to scrap it

I don't understand why people who were not present feel the need to:
- Throw the judges under the bus; and/or
- Throw the handlers under the bus


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Great post Ted!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Second that, great post Ted!


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

You know now why schools are ridiculous because of making it easier for Johnnie; and everyone who attends gets a ribbon.


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks to all that made the SRC Fall FT a great success. We received many, many complements on the event.



Fri. Sat. Sun.
Bill X 
Max X
Scott Shannon x X X
Bill B. Thurs. X X X
Russell Thurs X X
Chris R. X X
Mark Mc x
Terry x x
Brandon X x
Jay Oliver x
Steve Cavern x
Michael Bailey x
Tom Costa x x
Alex x x x
Gary x 

and Frank and Brian


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

LabskeBill said:


> Thanks to all that made the SRC Fall FT a great success. We received many, many complements on the event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all of your hard work last weekend Bill. Judi and I enjoyed holding the books and all the effort and hospitality that your club provided. 

Thanks again!


----------

